# Novak Havoc Pro



## Dancer (Jul 30, 2010)

I have been interested in the Havoc Pro. Can you hook it up to your computer like the Mamba Max Pro? And if so how?


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I do not think so, if I am not mistaken the only Novak ESC that is computer adjustable is the Kinetic.

Novaks web sight will have all the info you need!!!!*


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Dancer said:


> I have been interested in the Havoc Pro. Can you hook it up to your computer like the Mamba Max Pro? And if so how?


Our Havoc Pro has no timing and no computer interface. It is, however, a very low on-resistance controller (along with our GTB) for ROAR's new Sportsman class.

Our new Havoc Pro SC does not have a PC interface, but does have 8 levels of adjustable dynamic (on board/up to 42 degrees) timing. This esc is geared for off road and Short Course, but it is an affordable DTA [email protected]

Both Kinetics (1S and 2S) are fully featured racing controllers with maximum DTA timing adjustments/boost and a PC interface option, the NovaLink.


----------

